# Last.FM



## Hughesie (Nov 11, 2007)

i seem to be breaking all the news on this site, and now i have some more

for close to a month i have been campaining for people to join the last fm group so that we can see what songs and artists get most listened to.


Attention Everyone

we now have a most played list for this week on Last.fm
check it out here
http://www.last.fm/group/Controlbooth+Technical+Forum+Group


----------



## Raktor (Nov 12, 2007)

Props for Klaxons, Foo Fighters and Justice. =D


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 12, 2007)

it only took three plays for a band to reach number one, which is sad 

keep the songs coming


----------



## avkid (Nov 12, 2007)

I am disappointed with you people, Fergilicious?

I am joining, just to fix this injustice.


----------



## propmonkey (Nov 12, 2007)

avkid said:


> I am disappointed with you people, Fergilicious?
> I am joining, just to fix this injustice.




haha, please join and get some varity in this.

who didnt see "orignal broadway cast" as being high on the list, honestly?


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 12, 2007)

that...was rather predictable


----------



## len (Nov 13, 2007)

I thot I joined last week. But I'm not on the list. So I tried again. Still nothing. I will skew the rankings a bit.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 26, 2007)

Raktor said:


> Props for Klaxons, Foo Fighters and Justice. =D



I can take credit for both of those


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 9, 2008)

Well months later, the group is still around and we are still chalking up songs

this weeks most listened artists



Top Tracks


keep checking back as this will update itself every week and don't forgot if you haven't already joined and you use last.fm join our group


----------

